# P0606



## Jaycifer (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a 2002 GTI that recently decided to throw some codes. 4 of them, actually. The only one I havent been able to diagnose/solve the issue of is the P0606. It says that it's an ecm/pcu problem, and after looking around on the web and on here, I still havent managed to get a definitive answer on what might be the issue. It is causing some misfires, but not any codes for them anymore. The codes it DID show prior to clearing were for random misfire and Cyl. 2 OR Cyl. 1 and 5. Is my car just asking me to chip it? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

the first page I pulled on google


http://www.obd-codes.com/p0606


how could you not figure it out??? if there is doubt use vag com and scan the ecu it will tell you for sure.


----------



## Jaycifer (Jan 24, 2009)

I had seen that. I was just hoping that someone else might be able to shed a little more light on the subject.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Something is FUBAR with your ECU. I really don't know if a flash will fix it, or if you need a new one. You may have to take it to a $tealer$hip to find out.


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Jaycifer said:


> I had seen that. I was just hoping that someone else might be able to shed a little more light on the subject.


there is nothing more that you need to know, it pretty much tells you everything about the code. the ecu did a self check and something is not right with it. so its telling you I'm about to **** out, if I haven't already, replace me.


----------

